# mr biggs



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

he is 16' how do you all like him


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

tank seems small with him in it probably because of the odd shape of it but the fish looks really good.


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

AS fan said:


> tank seems small with him in it probably because of the odd shape of it but the fish looks really good.


tank is
nice size 92


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

nice rhom


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

shoal king said:


> nice rhom


thanks man


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Someday I'll have a monster rhom...... someday. What kind of rhom is that? Vinnie or Peru or something else?


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

nice


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

AS fan said:


> tank seems small with him in it probably because of the odd shape of it but the fish looks really good.


Yea I would invest in a regular tank. He will have more room to swim and not have to swim in cicrles. Great looking fish though!!!!!!


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Damn! Great looking fish!


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

NegativeSpin said:


> he is 16' how do you all like him


I have vid of him eatting a blue gill live.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

what a beast!!!


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

moonie said:


> I have vid of him eatting a blue gill live.


Post please!!!


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

cobrafox46 said:


> I have vid of him eatting a blue gill live.


Post please!!!
[/quote]
I will post video as soon as I can figure out how to shorten length. If you know how , please tell so I can post video of live feeding.


----------



## iLucas (Oct 6, 2008)

moonie said:


> I have vid of him eatting a blue gill live.


Post please!!!
[/quote]
I will post video as soon as I can figure out how to shorten length. If you know how , please tell so I can post video of live feeding.
[/quote]
you have to use an editor on your comp, what part of mayrland do you live in ?


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

iLucas said:


> I have vid of him eatting a blue gill live.


Post please!!!
[/quote]
I will post video as soon as I can figure out how to shorten length. If you know how , please tell so I can post video of live feeding.
[/quote]
you have to use an editor on your comp, what part of mayrland do you live in ?
[/quote]
eastern shore salisbury


----------



## iLucas (Oct 6, 2008)

moonie said:


> I have vid of him eatting a blue gill live.


Post please!!!
[/quote]
I will post video as soon as I can figure out how to shorten length. If you know how , please tell so I can post video of live feeding.
[/quote]
you have to use an editor on your comp, what part of mayrland do you live in ?
[/quote]
eastern shore salisbury
[/quote]
dude if you ever come to PG county, or montgomery county, you should let me know, we have a couple of places that specialize in piranha's. Send me a PM


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

nice fish


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

very nice rhomb mate, but the tank it's small. 92 gallons are small for 16" rhomb...expecially trigon tanks. u need at least a 120 gallons tank...a trigon tank, should be 150g IMO
Tommy


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

PygoLover said:


> very nice rhomb mate, but the tank it's small. 92 gallons are small for 16" rhomb...expecially trigon tanks. u need at least a 120 gallons tank...a trigon tank, should be 150g IMO
> Tommy


thank tommy. do you have a big black if so can I see


----------



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

i definitely agree with pygolover.

great looking rhom!


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

delegat said:


> i definitely agree with pygolover.
> 
> great looking rhom!


120 is only 18' wide he can not turn. he runs into glass all day long . 92 is has much more room for him to do his thing i know he has been in 125 he stay in one spot and try get out . i know this fish better than you guys. but thanks any way


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks like a beautiful, healthy rhom!


----------



## j0rrit (Jan 14, 2007)

he needs a bigger tank size, to small for that rhom.
that tank size is good voor juvenile's. 
for him at least an tanksize of 150x50x50 cm but better is an 200x60x60 cm.
you will see thats he gone a be swimming more. en maybe he wil gonna hunt









sorry for the bads englisch


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

j0rrit said:


> he needs a bigger tank size, to small for that rhom.
> that tank size is good voor juvenile's.
> for him at least an tanksize of 150x50x50 cm but better is an 200x60x60 cm.
> you will see thats he gone a be swimming more. en maybe he wil gonna hunt
> ...


I may sale this fish soon but tell then he remains in the 92.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

doesn't look 16" IMO but nice rhom eitherway


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Thats a beautiful fish. A dream fish for me.
You SHOULD sell him to somebody that will provide adequate housing for him.


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

Mr. biggs is friggin big!


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

how big do you think he is? let me know.

48x34x24 92 corner it not that small for him.


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

more pics but curved glass makes for bad shot


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

nice new pictures!


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Why is he called Mr. Biggs? j/k Nice rhom


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

super nice updated pics! good lookin' rhom and big too!


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

thanks. mr biggs is eattig alot and I am prepping him for vid. soon.
new photo


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

for thoes who ask who is mr biggs
I have 150 gal for him I will start after I finish my 220 gal. that should make some members happy


----------



## caribad (Jul 27, 2008)

Mr. Biggs looks very healthy. Nice fish.


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

very happy mate, very








I love your rhomb, and i love to hear he's going in proper 150g tank, perfect for him








Tommy


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Sweet tank!! Makes your fish look small but thats a good thing because it'll have lots of room to swim. Nice looking rhom!!


----------

